

Did everything by the books yet my web traffic is so low. What gives? - neverfold
http://www.neverfold.com

======
NicoJuicy
I'm no expert.

You're site is beautifull, but these things come to mind:

\- i want to click on the bar (above Reserve Now) - even before i actually
noticed it's a timeline (yeah, i thought to see pricing there), it doesn't do
anything

\- reserve now should be pre-order now (it's the most used slang i suppose)

\- It's not entirely obvious what's good about it, until your visitor watches
the entire video.. The pics don't make it obvious to.

So, you could make a short video and a long one, but play the short video
first or you could add some pics where people see how they "cross" the
clothing and pick one out.

\- Pricing isn't obvious untill you click through on "Reserve now" (remember:
people don't click much :-) )

Hope it helps something, i suppose you are more helpfull with the negative
comments then with the positives one.

None the less, i really hope it works out for you!

Edit: the short video could be the 5-year old.. What if you put that video in
the front?

Some other idea's to promote:

\- Send it as a gift (for people who have their clothes laying arround, eg.
gift to your husband)

\- Check out specialized forums: <http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/laundry/> to
promote it.

~~~
neverfold
Many, many thanks for taking the time to give your thoughts, NicoJuicy!

Would it help if the first thing on the website said something like this:
"Solve your folding laundry dilemma with NeverFold" instead of "Say goodbye to
folding"?

What sort of pictures would help make it obvious. Is there any certain frame
in the video that would "speak thousands word" on what it is about? Just to
give me an idea what stood out for you and I'd be able to leverage on that
particular picture.

I'll definitely change from "Reserve Now" to "Pre-order Now" and see how it
works out.

Would you like to see prices somewhere on the front page?

Love the "Send it as a gift" idea. Will definitely add that.

Thanks so much NicoJuicy. Hope to hear some more negative comments as they're
most helpful! :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
No problem.

Say goodbye to folding is good enough, it's short and good. (shorter is
better, simpler words are better to). I didn't mind the texts, but you
specified to much on what it solves, without letting the visitor know how you
"do it", that's why i proposed to change the pics or to change the video.

Now you see three pics, i'd suppose it would be better to do this (just an
idea)

First pic: stick with clothing on it

Second pic: both sticks with clothing on it (in the middle of the process of
hanging the clothes over)

Third pic, someone taking out the clothing they need.

As i mentioned, it's just an idea. On the "Send it as a gift", make it
personal. As i see women buying this for their husband (because they throw
their clothing on the chair) or moms for their sons.

Example: son going out in his suit (drunk ;-) ), gets home and the suit is
halve on the chair, halve on the ground. That's an example to get the mom
frustrated. I think definatly some moms would buy this for that reason alone
:-) ).

I think prices on the frontpage are a must, but something like the text.
Neverfold, get yours starting from 29 $ (just to give people an idea of the
cost) could be sufficient.

Don't get to much hopes for "send it as a gift" just yet, i don't know if that
works. But there seems to be some reason for it, wives giving it to their
husband because their frustrated or moms to their sons. It just seems logical.

Also, i think giving it as a gift should be something you add when you already
launched.

Just remember, i'm no pro. Just wanting to help :)

~~~
neverfold
Often the best advice comes from declared non-experts so your input is
definitely valuable!

Going to the drawing board and improve few things based on your feedback.

Thanks!

~~~
NicoJuicy
Good luck ;)

------
neverfold
Was able to lock in "NeverFold" on all social media level (ie:
facebook.com/neverfold, twitter.com/neverfold, pinterest.com/neverfold,
vimeo.com/neverfold, you name it).

Hired a PR agency.

Designed a nice-looking website (or so I think -- any feedback welcome).

Got a nice video pitch produced.

Conversion rate from reviewing the rewards to actually ordering is about 8%
(is that good?)

Am trying to leverage all social media activities.

Is there anything I am missing? Is there someone who is (or was) in the same
shoes as I am? What worked? What didn't work?

Any inputs appreciated.

